# I must be the coolest fisherman because....



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

EVERY FRICKIN WATERSKIER seems to think I'm so damm intersting in my john boat that they must swing by really close to get a look at me !:rant::rant::rant::rant:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

We must be related somehow...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jon Boat? What happened the the gray Champion?
I had a jerk pulling a couple of kids in a tube run right over my lines south of the mouth of the Clam. Luckily for all concerned they didn't snare any of them.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe its just the friendly northern way... :lol:


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the same problem with pwc's flyin thru the no wake zone when i'm shore fishin on the black river in port huron.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess we are blessed on the Bay. I haven't had a problem with Jet Skis in years. I can say I haven't had one within a half a mile of me. Sorry about your bad experiences.

I did have an issue with them @ Tawas a few years back. I was coming into the harbor where a few of these idiots were doing donuts right in the harbor mouth. I think the problem was with rental Jet Skis, and people that had no business operating one.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I spent every summer growing up on Hardy Pond at Big Bend Park, and surrounding areas. We had a Glastron ski boat and waterskied every day.Dad had a rule that we never skied before noon, and after 6:00. He said it was the fishermans time on the water. We live by this rule to this day. We always told to stay at least 150 from fisherman. Big water at Hardy so that wasn't usually a problem. Although did have one fisherman on a very hot day asked to spray him while slaloming. Dad wasn't happy abaout it.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Last weekend I waded out to the drop off in front of our house on Houghton Lake. Theire was a pontoon about 20 yards in front of me drifting by and then this chick on a pwc pulling a tube with kids on it cuts right between me and the pontoon. She looked right at me and looked like she was going to stop and I guess said *** and ripped within 20 feet of me. She ran over my line but didn't snag it. I gave her a really nasty look. She went back to her dock promptly after that. The thing that really gets me is that on Houghton the tubers and jet skis are suppose to be off the water at 7pm. I have had them way to close to me after dark. The sheriffs dept could make easy money on these tools.
sslopok


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Crazy Axe said:


> We must be related somehow...


 
I belong to the family as well!! 

I really love the ski boats and the PWC that circle you like buzzards while your anchored. I could understand it if I were a hot chick or if I even had one in the boat, but its been a long time since I've been that fortunate.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

sslopok said:


> Last weekend I waded out to the drop off in front of our house on Houghton Lake. Theire was a pontoon about 20 yards in front of me drifting by and then this chick on a pwc pulling a tube with kids on it cuts right between me and the pontoon. She looked right at me and looked like she was going to stop and I guess said *** and ripped within 20 feet of me. She ran over my line but didn't snag it. I gave her a really nasty look. She went back to her dock promptly after that. The thing that really gets me is that on Houghton the tubers and jet skis are suppose to be off the water at 7pm. I have had them way to close to me after dark. The sheriffs dept could make easy money on these tools.
> sslopok


LOL! 20,000 acres of water and they had to be right where you were! Seriously though I'm glad your OK, I am interested in your comments about the 7pm rule, I know about the after sunset, before sunrise rules but was not aware that HL had its own set of rules. Being an occasional boater on HL I would be interested in where would one find out about these? Thanks!


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

For some reason pwcs on Houghton have this overwhelming desire to perform for fishermen. And its all ages not just kids.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

MICH MATT and CRAZY AXE: I'm 100% polish and ya might jsut be related . It's a big family :lol::lol:

ESOX: The Champ is still running. It is jsut on the hoist on my lake. Tuff to troll outa that thing when my duck boat is set up for walleye trollin with rod holders. Plus sometimes I like to low tech it. Don't even have a graph on that thing. I don't understand how my gramps fished like that for hours on end, but I do know why all old fishermen walk stooped over. It's cause ya spend 6 hours in a rowboat sitting on an old fasion boat seat with no back. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Burksee said:


> LOL! 20,000 acres of water and they had to be right where you were! Seriously though I'm glad your OK, I am interested in your comments about the 7pm rule, I know about the after sunset, before sunrise rules but was not aware that HL had its own set of rules. Being an occasional boater on HL I would be interested in where would one find out about these? Thanks!


I could be wrong but I have always been told that since houghton lake is a sportsman lake that pwc's and tubes couldn't be out on the water until 10a.m. and could not be out after 7p.m. Maybe my parents lied to me so I didn't end up a tool. I don't know. I will try and find out the truth.
sslopok


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

sslopok: If ya go down to the police office or township offeces , ya can ask them if there is a written law on the books for that. If not it would end up being standard state rule hours. We tried a no wake on our lake here and the neighbor, antrim county's watercop , said he cannot enforce a lake association rule unless it is a written , in the books law . Hope that helps ya a little

TFP


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be up there in a couple weeks at my brothers, right across from Clam. I'll be trying to milk you for the lowdown soon.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> sslopok: If ya go down to the police office or township offeces , ya can ask them if there is a written law on the books for that. If not it would end up being standard state rule hours. We tried a no wake on our lake here and the neighbor, antrim county's watercop , said he cannot enforce a lake association rule unless it is a written , in the books law . Hope that helps ya a little
> 
> TFP


Havent even been out there this summer  but no wake would nice..


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Yea a hour in the evening and a hour or 2 in the morning would be nice sometimes. 


Hey esox bring TNT and a rock. Fishing has suckeddddddd. Plus they put a no eat lake trout on torch cause of the dioxins. Ask that linda galager woman. She went to the meeting yesterday at Alden and would have more info on it than what the news said .


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Yea a hour in the evening and a hour or 2 in the morning would be nice sometimes.
> 
> 
> Hey esox bring TNT and a rock. Fishing has suckeddddddd. Plus they put a no eat lake trout on torch cause of the dioxins. Ask that linda galager woman. She went to the meeting yesterday at Alden and would have more info on it than what the news said .


I agree we had some folks doing circles around us on bellaire last week until it was dark..(not just sun down)

She posted info in the torch thread... Doesnt sound like much more than we already know.. Dont consume lake trout from big lakes on a daily basis... 
Hope it doesn't effect the white fish and burbot..


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

hey sbooy, did ya see a guy in a camo faltbottom um in the north corner at all?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

sslopok said:


> I could be wrong but I have always been told that since houghton lake is a sportsman lake that pwc's and tubes couldn't be out on the water until 10a.m. and could not be out after 7p.m. Maybe my parents lied to me so I didn't end up a tool. I don't know. I will try and find out the truth.
> sslopok


Follow the below link and then click on Watercraft under "Roscommon". This is all the local controls/rules. (All state laws also apply) I only see slow no-wake rules for certain areas of the lake. Looks like the canals and channels. Nothing about High speed boating/skiing during certain hours. So, the tool comment might apply..... 


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html

-------------------------------------------
It would be worded something like below as seen in other counties/lakes:


Hours for high-speed boating and water skiing.

1. On the waters of Lake XXXXXX it is unlawful, between the hours of 6:30 p.m. and 10:00 a.m. of the following day, to:

(a) Operate a vessel at high speed.

(b) Have in tow, or otherwise assist in the propulsion of, a person on water skis. water sled, kite, surfboard, or other similar


----------

